# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  monica

## artesemi

hola, me gustaría hablar con algunos aficionados a la baraja de mónica, hablo en clave.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ya abriste este hilo en otro sitio. Lo cierro.

----------

